# Fire Alarm Class for NICET in Denver, CO



## smccormick (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey there everyone in the Denver area! 

IECRM is having a fire alarm installation class for NICET levels I and II beginning Jan. 22, 2013. This course supplements curriculum with City & County of Denver Fire Alarm Systems Licensing Program preparation. The course will cover NFPA 101 (Life Safety Code), national, regional, state, local building codes, and other key information.

The sign-up page is here. Hope to see you all at the class!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

They prolly gonna want you to pay to advertise. Anyway not in Colorado or I would consider it.


----------



## RICHARDSD (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey thanks for inform.....


----------

